# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mafia shqiptare: propagandë apo realitet?

## Manci

Si e shpjegoni kete term famekeq? Ekziston dicka e tille, apo eshte kjo thjeshte nje produkt i fantazise se popujve armiqe tane dhe lobbyve ne sherbim te tyre?

Sidoqofte, artikujt gazetaresk dhe sondazhet televizive mbi "mafian shqiptare" neper shtetet perendimore nuk kane te ndalur. Perderisa media gjermane flasin per veriun e Gjermanise nen kontrollin e mafias shqiptare, raportojne ato amerikane per zbrapthjen/zevendesimin e Cosa Nostras (mafias italiane me tradite qindravjeqare ne SHBA) nga poenjejta. Gazeta me renome si p.sh. "Der Spiegel" bile edhe kane ndermarrur tentimin te shpjegojne "efikasitetin" e popullit tone ne fushen e krimit, duke hulumtuar keshtu strukturat e organizimit te familjeve shqiptare dhe duke ardhur tek perfundimi, se mafia shqiptare po u favorizojka nga "reliktet arkaike fisnore" te shoqerise tone. Nuk mungojne as artikujt, te cilet, duke u bazuar ne raportet vjeqare te Europolit, ceshtjen e pavaresise e Kosoves e vejne ne konotacion direkt me mafian shqiptare. E tj., e tj

Per impaktin negativ dhe paralizues te keso artikujve per diasporen shqiptare, ma merr mendja mund te shkruaj secili prej mergimtareve nje liber. Por cka me duket me e rendesishme per diskutim, eshte pyetja: sa kontribojme ne shqiptaret vet per kete imazh te popullit tone ne mediat perendimore?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

plako nuk permendet litari ne shtepine e te varurit thote populli...

----------


## brooklyn2007

Thjesht duhet te jesh i verber dhe pa mend ne koke qe te mos shohesh dhe kuptosh egzistencen e Mafies dhe kriminalitetit shqiptar. Deri para pak kohesh gati po benin ligjin edhe ketu ne New York, por u genjeu mendja budallenjve se kujtuan se ishin ne Evrope ku ligjet jane me te lira. Pra me pak fjale PO egziston Mafia shqiptare dhe s'eshte aspak propagande. Turp, 7-8 milione shqiptare jane ne gjithe boten dhe ia kane nxjerrur vet namin e keq vetes.

----------


## deqanas

jo, nuk mafi shqipetare!

padyshim qe ka mjaft (apo me mire te them teper) kriminel shqiptar, por kurrsesi mafi te organizuar shqipetare ne stilin e "cosa nostras", pra me hirarki te kjart.
une jetoj dhe punoj ne rrethine te hamburgut te gjermanise dhe mund te them qe edhe ketu ka mjaft shqipetar, te cilet "veprojne" ne nentoken gjermane. por qe te gjithe veprojne si individe, ose grupacione aq te vogla, sa nuk mund te quhen mafi e organizuar.

----------


## LaCosTa

*Ska dyshime mafia shqiptare duket dhe eshte realitet*

----------


## Qerim

Mafia shqiptare eshte nje realitet.Besoj se eshte e qarte si drita e diellit se kjo mafie perbehet nga individe me origjine ose te lindur direkt mbi lumin Shkumbin.Vete karakteri ,personaliteti i gegeve i ben keta te fundit shume te pershtatshem per veprime te stilit mafioz.Edhe vete kanuni i lekes ,eshte nje kod mafiozesh dhe te paligjshmish.Ana e mire eshte se geget nuk e kane nivelin e duhur te civilizimit dhe kultures per te arritur nivele organizimi si Cosanostra etj dhe keshtu qe mbeten ne nivele individuale sic theksoi edhe dikush me siper.

Ndersa Shqiperia nen lumin Shkumbin per mendimin tim eshte ende nje oaz paqeje ,miresie dhe begatie.Por individe te vecante nga veriu krijojne konflikte dhe jane shembull negativizmi ne jug.Psh. ne ndermarrjen ku punoj une jane te gjithe persona per se mbari ,pervecse nje zonje me origjine nga veriu e cila eshte nje shembull ligesie dhe smirezie te pashoq.

----------


## derjansi

> Mafia shqiptare eshte nje realitet.Besoj se eshte e qarte si drita e diellit se kjo mafie perbehet nga individe me origjine ose te lindur direkt mbi lumin Shkumbin.Vete karakteri ,personaliteti i gegeve i ben keta te fundit shume te pershtatshem per veprime te stilit mafioz.Edhe vete kanuni i lekes ,eshte nje kod mafiozesh dhe te paligjshmish.Ana e mire eshte se geget nuk e kane nivelin e duhur te civilizimit dhe kultures per te arritur nivele organizimi si Cosanostra etj dhe keshtu qe mbeten ne nivele individuale sic theksoi edhe dikush me siper.
> 
> Ndersa Shqiperia nen lumin Shkumbin per mendimin tim eshte ende nje oaz paqeje ,miresie dhe begatie.Por individe te vecante nga veriu krijojne konflikte dhe jane shembull negativizmi ne jug.Psh. ne ndermarrjen ku punoj une jane te gjithe persona per se mbari ,pervecse nje zonje me origjine nga veriu e cila eshte nje shembull ligesie dhe smirezie te pashoq.


jo more qonke i zgjut shum ti pse sthu

Pse o qujt berati Palermo e shqiprise o shoku Qero?

Zan Caushat, Altin Dardhat, Gaxhai, kateshi e sa e sa te tjera nga jan o ftyr qen?

Po trafiku i klandestinve dhe i droges ne brigjet e jonit nga kush organizohet o flliqsin.

i vetmi ndryshim midis gegve e toskve asht se na kena bese e burrni kurse ju jeni si femna te perdala sdini se ca asht as besa e as burrnia ( jo te gjith po shumica po i her)

----------


## Hero i Popullit

Qerim e ke shume gabim! N.q.se ka Mafie atehere eshte kudo ne qytetet e medha shqiptare apo heterogjene. Vlora, Shkodra, Tirana, Durresi, Laci, Fieri etj. vuajne nga kjo plage. ketu nuk eshte fare problem krahinor.
Mafia ekziston patjeter por shtypi i huaj i jep nje ton me te forte ketij fenomeni duke patur ngjyrime raciste. Une bespoj se eshte vetem nje perqindje e vogel e shqiptareve ne atdhe apo jashte qe kryejne aktivitete kriminale. Ndersa njerez te ndershem si puna jone ka plot dhe ne perbejme shumicen! Asnjehere nuk do te besoj trillimet e pseudogazetareve te huaj qe bejne karrieren e tyre duke shpifur mbi njerzit e vendit tone!  
Kriminaliteti ne Shqiperi eshte i pamohueshem sepse eshte nje aspekt normal i shoqerive moderne. Por duke e njohur mire vendin tim  dhe banoret e tij nuk mund te them kurre qe shumica e ketij populli jane mafioze. Ne rast te kundert  i bie qe ne ta kemi ne gjeneze fenomenin e kriminalitetit dhe keshtu vertetojme tezat serbo-greke. le te perpiqemi me forcen tone te kultures, punes dhe arsyes qe tu tregojme ketyre gazetareve fashiste qe shumica e popullit tone jane njerez te ndershem dhe punetore!

----------


## Hero i Popullit

> jo more qonke i zgjut shum ti pse sthu
> 
> Pse o qujt berati Palermo e shqiprise o shoku Qero?
> 
> Zan Caushat, Altin Dardhat, Gaxhai, kateshi e sa e sa te tjera nga jan o ftyr qen?
> 
> Po trafiku i klandestinve dhe i droges ne brigjet e jonit nga kush organizohet o flliqsin.
> 
> i vetmi ndryshim midis gegve e toskve asht se na kena bese e burrni kurse ju jeni si femna te perdala sdini se ca asht as besa e as burrnia ( jo te gjith po shumica po i her)


Ti derjans a cdreqin e ke emrin mos fyej kaq ligsht se kam pa dhe une gege duke qare e duke puth kembe e duar ne vitet e mbrapshta kur bene nja ca gabime! Kujdes me keto fyerje! Mish tosket Mish Geget, Gjak Tosket Gjak Geget, Kocke Tosket Kocke Geget!

Kujdes mos bej malokun se e dhjeve! Hajde ke mua qe jam me origjin Toske dhe ke per te pa kush qan!

----------


## fisniku-student

per temen: mafia eshte *ralitet i hidhur*

----------


## Hyllien

Qe ka Shqiptare kriminele ka, por mafie eshte term i ekzagjeruar qe Europianet mundohen te na e vendosin neve, nderkohe qe Mafia e vertete eshte ajo qe komandon xhiro miliarda dollaresh dhe sidomos pasurohet nepermjet kredive dhe pronave  ne te zeze.

Emri Mafie shqiptareve i eshte vene me shume nga organizimi familjar qe kane akoma si tribu/fis. Po ta shikosh veriu kryesisht jane 100 kushurinj qe rrine bashke, bejne cdo gje bashke, dhe levizin si nje trup. Italianet e jugut, qofte hakmarrjen(qe e kane bastarduar sepse e kane huazuar pa rregulla), qofte organizimin familjar e kane marre nga Arbereshet, prandaj dhe ky si fenomen gjendet vetem ne Italine e jugut, dhe prandaj Italia e veriut i urren Italianet e jugut. Jane keto forma qe i identifikon shqiptaret me mafie, por nga ana tjeter po spate gje ne dore, ose nese je hallka e fundit e nje zinxhiri qe e luan tjeter kush atehere car lesh mafie je ?

Nuk je

----------


## derjansi

> Ti derjans a cdreqin e ke emrin mos fyej kaq ligsht se kam pa dhe une gege duke qare e duke puth kembe e duar ne vitet e mbrapshta kur bene nja ca gabime! Kujdes me keto fyerje! Mish tosket Mish Geget, Gjak Tosket Gjak Geget, Kocke Tosket Kocke Geget!
> 
> Kujdes mos bej malokun se e dhjeve! Hajde ke mua qe jam me origjin Toske dhe ke per te pa kush qan!


do qaj un prej teje ahahhahahahahahah me bone me qesh lol

Qeroja ofendoj i pari kshtu qe un u prergjijgja dakort o Hero i popullit (se ne ca lufte ke ra hero ti ni zot e di po hec mo)

----------


## drity

Qazimi eshte perçares kombetar profesionist.
Hapni fjalorin per perkufizimin e fjales profesionist.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Qe te mund te themi nese ka nje mafie shqiptare, duhet te kuptojme dhe te dijme se cfare eshte mafia.
Po citoj Enco Biaxhin, nje gazetar qe eshte marre shume me mafien italiane, aty ku ka lindur edhe mafia, ashtu si e njohim ne sot.
"Cfare eshte mafia? Lexoj tek Palaci, _Fjalori shume i ri i gjuhes italiane_: *Bashkimi i fshehte i njerezve te cdo shkalle dhe cdo lloji, qe i japin ndihme njeri-tjetrit ne interesa te ndersjellta pa respektim te ligjit dhe te moralit*.
Prej te gjitha percaktimeve, me e arrira, megjithate, me duket ajo e Mario Pucos, autori i filmit _Il Padrino_ (Kumbari): *Eshte nje biznes si te tjeret, me ndryshimin se here pas here qellohet me arme.*"

Nqs keto dy percaktime do ti marrim si te sakta, atehere une e them me bindje se ka mafie shqiptare ashtu sic ka mafie te cdo shteti te botes.

----------


## drity

> Mafia, Maffia
> *1 a:* nje organizate e fshehte kriminele e Sicilise ose Italise *b:* nje organizate e ngjashme kriminale ne Shtetet e Bashkuara; _gjithashtu_: nje organizate e ngjashme gjetke <_Mafja_ Japoneze> *c:* nje organizate kriminele e lidhur me nje trafik te caktuar <_Mafja_ e kokaines>
> *2* _ne pergjithesi e shkruar me "m" te vogel_: nje grup njerezish te lidhur me Mafian; _veçanerisht_: nje grup njerezish me interesa ose te kaluar te ngjashme te shquar ne nje sektor ose ndermarrje te veçante.
> 
> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionar...onary&va=mafia





> hierarchically structured society of criminals of primarily Italian or Sicilian birth or extraction. The term applies to the traditional criminal organization in Sicily and also to a criminal organization in the United States. 
> 
> http://www.britannica.com/eb/article-9049955/Mafia


Cila nga te dyja ju ben te mendoni se mund te kete nje "Mafie" apo "mafie" Shqiptare?

----------


## Hero i Popullit

> do qaj un prej teje ahahhahahahahahah me bone me qesh lol
> 
> Qeroja ofendoj i pari kshtu qe un u prergjijgja dakort o Hero i popullit (se ne ca lufte ke ra hero ti ni zot e di po hec mo)


Une as qe e diskutova qe Qerrimi feu dhe me duket se mbajta qendrim ndaj tij duke mos bere asnje ndarje krahinore. Kurse ti vazhdove lojen e Qerimit duke fyer mos e moho kete!

Sa per ku kam rene Hero, kam nje lapidar te madh qe e mbaj gjithmone me vete. Besoj se kjo mjafton o Derjan.
Une nuk analizova apo gjykova ket nick-un tend qe me tingellon si serbo-kroatisht (vetem qe shqip nuk eshte as ne gegnisht e as ne toskerisht)

----------


## fisniku-student

*Vetem shikojini statistikat kriminologjike ,per tarfikim qenjesh,drogash do kuptoni dallimin ne nuanca te mafis shqiptare prej mafive tjera (Triada,Jakuza,Kazanostra dhe Mafia Ruse)*

----------


## land

Ti idiot Shqipfoles(qe edhe ate e flet keq)mos bej me propagande antishqiptare,debil, nuk mer vesh ti nga kto muabete(shkruhet cosa nostra,jo kasanostra,ku eshte kjo? nga e gjete ti kete?),injorant

----------


## fisniku-student

> Ti idiot Shqipfoles(qe edhe ate e flet keq)mos bej me propagande antishqiptare,debil, nuk mer vesh ti nga kto muabete(shkruhet cosa nostra,jo kasanostra,ku eshte kjo? nga e gjete ti kete?),injorant


O jahu ...

ja qe nuk qenkam i noftuar me kete emer aq mire ,sepse nuk jam antar i kesaj siq ndoshta  je ti...

Mos te te brengos estetika e emrit apo shkronje por domethenja dhe kuptimi i saj...

Ti je idiot qe perkrah nje gje te tille ...nuk na vyen shqipatri kriminel ,ai nuk ka vend tek ne...

Keta tipa kan arrituar qe e tere evropa ta na njef si te tille,d.m.th shkaku i ketyre qelbesirave...

Krimineli eshte kriminel edhe nese eshte i familjes apo vellai yni,ai nuk duhet te perkrahet...

N e duhet te i luftojm keta e jo ti justifikojm se per ndryshe do vazhdojm te quhemi te gjith me emrin mafi shqiptare dhe jo ndonje deg e cosa nostres...

dhe ne fund i thua "edhe pse te desha ,por ti nuk me deshe " Europes dhe Bashkimit europjan
sepse nuk guxon te te njef si shtet evrope me nje strukur te tille kriminale...

qdo krim qe behet ne per shetetet evropjane ,shikoje listen apo statistikat prej atyre dominanteve jan shqiptaret...ky eshte turp bre dhe duhet te brengosemi te gjith ne per kete ...

E jo ta perkrahim nje gje te tille...

ai qe e perkrah nje gje te tille ,nuk ka pik dyshimi se ai eshte prej tyre...

dhe ke kujdes me fjalor se injorant u tregove ti ketu e jo un...

Perberje kokosi...

----------


## land

Po te them edhe njehere,na mjaftojne dhe na teprojne genjeshtrat me thes qe perhapin gazetat e huaja,ti mos ju bashko atyre,Ka Shqiptare kriminela,siç ka gjermane,angleze,italiane,franceze kriminela,siç ka ne te gjithe boten,gje e mire eshte qe ne nuk kemi kamikaze,si ata plerat e arabise.Keshtu qe mafie shqiptare,nuk ka,ok

----------

